# Gauging interest in new venture....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey fellas,

I wanted to gauge your interest in a new venture i'm working on. It would tie in with PredatorTalk.com and PurePredator.com and would be a directory of professional predator hunters and trappers.

We would be responsible for connecting land owners, ranchers, etc with predator control professionals.

As a trapper, or predator hunter you might pay $20-$100 / year to be in the directory, depending on where you want to rank or appear in the listings. Additional advertising opportunities would be available for those interested. This would be a good way for ADC professionals to advertise online, without spending hundreds or thousands of dollars per month. We would handle the advertising for them out on all of the major search engines (where most everyone is looking for answers these days).

What do you think? As a trapper / hunter / ADC professional, would you pay for more business (or additional hunting/trapping opportunities) in your area?

Looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You have my attention Mr. Miller--- I would think internet advertising could increase my ADC contracts buy at least 12-15% over the year.

Question: If someone in Salida needed a NWCO or hunter/trapper, would the site pull up local directory members for the clients convenience, or would they have to search throughout a whole state listing?.


----------

